# Gripes & Complaints



## The BUNFATHER (Apr 6, 2007)

Miss Bea has been complaining all day - sure am glad I've been staying outside.

I guess mom made fun of her. She gave Miss Bea her supper the other day and put a couple of fruit loops in it.

So Miss Bea did what ANY bunny would do...she ate the fruit lops first.

The mom told dad, "Rabbits are just like little kids...put supper in front of them and they try to eat dessert first."

Miss Bea said she went and cried in the corner...how dare mom compare her to a HUMAN? How insulting can mom be?

Well - how do you handle it when your humans do thoughtless things like that?

What do YOUR humans do?

Here's a place to share your gripes and complaints....


----------



## MissBea (Apr 6, 2007)

FINALLY...I get to kick the "BunFather" off here and have MY say.

I have a lot of gripes...but here is one. 

My food bowl was EMPTY today. Can you believe it? EMPTY?

So while mom was on the phone...with her mom (who turned 79 today - Ithink that means she was born in the dirt ages 'cause that's older thanany dirt I've seen)...

I THREW MY BOWL OUT THE CAGE AND ONTO THE FLOOR!

I didn't get fed till suppertime though and mom put her hand over the phone and said, "Bad girl Miss Bea."

Well - my door was open (as it always is during the day) and I was MAD.

So when mom fed me tonight - I dumped my food bowl on my tile floor.

I think I'll throw it back out again tomorrow and see if I can start training mom to pick it up every day.

Yeah...maybe you can teach an old human new tricks!

_*Miss Bea*_


----------



## Zoey (Apr 6, 2007)

What really gets me is when you try to help themout and they get mad! Take this thing they call "homework", my mom wascomplaining about it all day so me and Moch thought we'd help her outwhen she brought us in her room to play. She must have been hoping we'dhelp because she left it on the floor right where we could find it. Wetore it into little pieces and ate half of it. Can you _believe_she had the nerve to get mad at us for helping her?! A rabbit can't winin today's world.

Mommy's _Favorite_ Girl, *Zoey
*(Back off Reese, I was here first!)


----------



## Bangbang (Apr 6, 2007)

Well they go on and decide to get a puppy andnot once did anyone ask me what i thought!!! Well i'm interested to seewhat this creature looks like, I liked the other one that used to livehere... but why did no one ask me? I live here too, this is MY house!MY backyard! My humans... I'm going straight to the cat about this 
signing off...
Bangbang


----------



## Popstar (Apr 6, 2007)

The human messes up.. again. And again. 

I specifically asked to have this account made BY Thursday. But no,todays Friday and I finally got it! Do you think I can waste all mylife waiting? She gave me a piece of apple yesterday, but after sheleft Pebbles came bragging over to the side of her cage and said thatshe got a bigger piece than me. Unfair!! So to pay mommy back, I peedon the tile outside my litter box.

Human for sale! Free too good home!


----------



## ~Ebony~ (Apr 6, 2007)

Well...how many of you are made to sleep _outside_ by your slave?!?:disgust:

Although fair enough it's the big slave and not Mama that keeps us out there, Mama sneaks us inside sometimes:shhhh:

But..now this is bad...last Saturday Mama arrived home with...wait forit...another "rabbit". Huh. Don't look like a rabbit to me....:disgust:

But me and Pebble have to give up a part of _our_ house for this"rabbit".:shock: And it's the good part with our upstairs that we can'tget into....but we're getting our own back on Mama, hehe we aren'tusing out litter tray anymore...in fact, we're peeing on thewalls!:bunnydance::bunnydance:


----------



## The BUNFATHER (Apr 6, 2007)

Ooh - that can be a good idea - except for one thing.

Better keep an eye on the other forums and make sure your mama doesn'tthink you're sick or something - cause then you might wind up at thatvet place..

I don't like the vet!

The BunFather*


~Ebony~ wrote: *


> But me and Pebble have togive up a part of _our_ house for this "rabbit".:shock: And it'sthe good part with our upstairs that we can't get into....but we'regetting our own back on Mama, hehe we aren't using out litter trayanymore...in fact, we're peeing on the walls!:bunnydance::bunnydance:


----------



## The BUNFATHER (Apr 6, 2007)

Just make sure you have a backup plan forgetting your food and treats! I have to keep my humans around - I can'tget into the treats unless she brings them down into my reach.
*


Popstar wrote: *


> Human for sale! Free too good home!


----------



## The BUNFATHER (Apr 6, 2007)

Oooh - a puppy? Maybe your humans were feeling neglected?

Be careful - make sure you keep the cat on your side 'cause if thepuppy gets that cat on his/her side...then they might try to take overthe humans for attention!

Tiny*

Bangbang wrote:*


> I'm going straight to the cat about this
> signing off...
> Bangbang


----------



## Spice (Apr 7, 2007)

*Popstar wrote: *


> Human for sale! Free too good home!


I don't think I could manage that, I'd have to pay for someone to takemy human! Good help is hard to find and she's got some of it down now,I'd hate to retrain another! It took me3.5 years to get herthis far. Maybe by the time I'm retired to the good ol' life I'll haveher trained completely!

And I told you Zoey, don't try to help the slaves, they just don't appeciate the things we do for them.

Now my slave doesn't seem to have time for us, she says she has to'study', what ever that is. I think she's just mad at Zoey and that'swhy she's been slacking!

Her newest thing is talking about something called a French Lop, soundsexpensive to me! She says it's another rabbit, for pete's sake, I can'tkeep order in the other 3 in my kingdom let alone another! We can't letthe bucks be out-numbered nor can the lops gain a majority. What doesshe not get about _'does drool'_?!

*TTB Spice*


----------



## Snuggy (Apr 7, 2007)

You are not going to believe what mymom did yesterday. 

My sister, Baby, has a hurt paw, so we keep going to see other people who help her.

I go along for the ride because Baby is always scared and I make her feel better.

Anyway, yesterday, after the guy in the white coat looked at Baby, hegot me out of the carrier. Wait a minute. I'msupposed to stay IN the carrier at all times! First off, hesaid, "Wow, this one's a chunk!". THE NERVE!!! Canyou believe that?! 

Mom was going on about how she didn't know if I'd been spayded or something. 

The guy flipped me over, had Mom hold me down and squirted some cold,smelly stuff on my belly. If that weren't enough, he pulledout this loud, buzzy thing and it ate all the hair off mybelly! I thought it was going to eat me! He pokedaround, squirted more stuff on me, then finally let me go back in thecarrier. 

Mom seemed happy after that and kept telling this jerk "Thankyou". What's that all about? She was happy that heassaulted me? 

It's going to take weeks for my fur to grow back. 

I'm planning to destroy everything in sight next time I'm out.


----------



## Rosiez Zoo (Apr 7, 2007)

Trixie here....and my MAIN gripe...

I hate nighttime. That means all humans are asleep, and whenI'm done with my pellets, NO ONE's awake to refill them!!What's with that?! So, every night I sit and bang around mydownstairs litterbox, hoping that SOMEONE will wake and give memore. Mama talks about only giving me so much every morningwhen she refills them...but I don't believe her. I thinkshe's just trying to starve me!! :X (I think I alsoheard her mentioning she won't have to keep my downstairs litterboxanymore, because I've started using the upstairs litterbox more.)

Why, oh why are humans so annoying?!?!


----------



## MissBea (Apr 7, 2007)

That's a good move - maybe it will train yourmama/slave to understand that taking a rabbit to men in white coats isNOT a good thing.*

Miss Bea

Snuggy wrote: *


> I'm planning to destroy everything in sight next time I'm out.


----------



## MissBea (Apr 7, 2007)

Can you find a way to throw your food bowl outof the cage? That's what I'm starting to do with mama...she doesn'tlike it...but that's ok. 

I'm almost always the last one fed 'cause mama makes mine SPECIAL. Iget wheat germ on top and "Doc's Rabbit Enhancer" (as if I needenhancing) and then some greens or carrots. Of course, I don't NEED thespecial treatment anymore now that I'm over my really bad molt I had...

....but I'm not telling mama that.*

Miss Bea

Just the Five of Us wrote: *


> Trixie here....and my MAIN gripe...
> 
> I hate nighttime. That means all humans are asleep, and whenI'm done with my pellets, NO ONE's awake to refill them!!What's with that?! So, every night I sit and bang around mydownstairs litterbox, hoping that SOMEONE will wake and give memore. Mama talks about only giving me so much every morningwhen she refills them...but I don't believe her. I thinkshe's just trying to starve me!! :X (I think I alsoheard her mentioning she won't have to keep my downstairs litterboxanymore, because I've started using the upstairs litterbox more.)
> 
> Why, oh why are humans so annoying?!?!


----------



## Rosiez Zoo (Apr 7, 2007)

Hey guys...Maisie here...

MY gripe would have to be that I'm not the ONLY BUNNY HERE!! :X

When Mama brought home that little, stinky bunny (which she decided hadto be named FLOWER, of all things...), I had to be sure to show herJUST how displeased I was at this new addition...I stopped eating, andate the HANDBROOM instead!!

But...I figured out how cool Flower was pretty quickly, and we've beentelling jokes back and forth about humans ever since! She'snot all bad...

And when Trixie came, she had this really cool accent, and we got to hear funny stories about her former human as well!

So...yeah...I would prefer to be a solo bunny...but at the sametime...they're fun to have around, so I can't complain TOO loudly...

Or CAN I????? ......................


----------



## Rosiez Zoo (Apr 7, 2007)

Oh BELIEVE ME...I've TRIED!! Shefigured out a way to attach the darn thing TO THE CAGE!!! Canyou BELIEVE THAT???

Argh....humans......
*
MissBea wrote: *


> Can you find a way to throwyour food bowl out of the cage? That's what I'm starting to do withmama...she doesn't like it...but that's ok.
> 
> I'm almost always the last one fed 'cause mama makes mine SPECIAL. Iget wheat germ on top and "Doc's Rabbit Enhancer" (as if I needenhancing) and then some greens or carrots. Of course, I don't NEED thespecial treatment anymore now that I'm over my really bad molt I had...
> 
> ...


----------



## Rosiez Zoo (Apr 7, 2007)

Hey, guys...this is Flower...

I don't have any gripes or complaints...honestly!! Everyone'sso nice and loving to me...they pet me, they feed me, they clean up mylitterbox, heck I HAVE a litterbox now!! This is thelife....aaaaahhhh......

Not only that.....but now I have FRIENDS!!!! Who can ask for anything more??

:bunnydance:


----------



## DustyBunny (Apr 7, 2007)

My first complaint here. I'm sure i'll be here often. 

Today I wanted to play with my human mom and what did she do? Went andspent time with the dumb felines! Seriously, I don't see the point inthose awful things. They're stupid! The one whom they call "Big Boy"throws fits all the time and the one they call "Chloe" is smaller thanI am and she's older than I am! So, tonight, during my play-time I amgoing to have to talk to my human mom about this. I need all theplay-time, those stupid furballs don't!

:bunnydance: Dusty


----------



## Princess Misty (Apr 9, 2007)

So Charlie's birthday was this weekend and momand dad got him this digging box. It's pretty neat, but can Ijust tell you that digging is ALL Charlie will do now. 

He's not even grooming me as much as he used to. I just can'tbelieve it. I don't play in the digging box because it's somessy, but I did pee in it so that Charlie thinks of me every time hedigs.

PM (Princess Misty)


----------



## The BUNFATHER (Apr 10, 2007)

Hey - it is really GREAT to have friends. I'm glad you like them so much.

Nice to see a bun with a positive attitude on here - sometimes we needto think of things like that when we get discouraged and want tocomplain!

The BunFather*

Just the Five of Us wrote: *


> Hey, guys...this is Flower...
> 
> I don't have any gripes or complaints...honestly!! Everyone'sso nice and loving to me...they pet me, they feed me, they clean up mylitterbox, heck I HAVE a litterbox now!! This is thelife....aaaaahhhh......
> 
> ...


----------



## The BUNFATHER (Apr 10, 2007)

Maybe you could remind him of how good it feels to be groomed by grooming him a bit first?

Just a thought...I love it when my girls groom me......in fact, Miss Bea is grooming me as th is message is being typed.....

(She won't admit it though).

The BunFather*


Princess Misty wrote: *


> He's not evengrooming me as much as he used to. I just can't believeit. I don't play in the digging box because it's so messy,but I did pee in it so that Charlie thinks of me every time he digs.
> 
> PM (Princess Misty)


----------



## ZooCrewGirls (Apr 10, 2007)

I have a complaint.

*WHY DOES THE HUMAN SLAVE BRING SO MANY BUNNIES HERE?!* 

Everytime I relax Another one shows up!


----------



## JadeIcing (Apr 10, 2007)

*ZooCrewGirls wrote: *


> I have a complaint.
> 
> *WHY DOES THE HUMAN SLAVE BRING SO MANY BUNNIES HERE?!*
> 
> Everytime I relax Another one shows up!




Oh hush you Diva. You better hope Daddy doesnt cave.


----------



## Rosiez Zoo (Apr 10, 2007)

Maisie here...

Ya know, ZooCrewBunnies...I've been wondering the same thing!! 

I used to be a beautiful single bunny, and one day I blinked a littletoo long, and all of a sudden this scrawny little white bunny'shere. Then I blink again, and there's some cow-lookin' bunnyhere, too!! Now I hear there are TWO MORE on the way?!?!

Did our human slaves think we're something to collect, like rocks or posters or stuffies?!?! SHEESH!!!

C'mon people...TRY to get a hold of yourselves here!!!


----------



## Miss Fiona Whiskers (Apr 11, 2007)

You wouldn't believe what our slavedid. I finally got that young one trained just how I likeher... a crasin everynight, my litterbox cleaned 2x a day, fresh hayand water all the time, time to run around in the kitchen everyday,visits with Timmy where she protects me, etc. 

Well, she disappeared for more than a week, leaving that bigger humanto as our slave. Well, that bigger human forgot crasin time,multiple times. She didn't even take Easter pictures of us,and everytime I escaped, she put me back in the cage, didn't she see Ijust wanted to explore... if only I can get under her bed and pee,that'll teach her.


----------



## Georgie (Apr 11, 2007)

mommie keeps puttin this yuckie nastie stuff inmi mouth. mommie sez that it's gonna make me feel better but itsyuckie. i tri to fite her off but she doesnt let me. i get a tweat wenshe's done tho! 

other than that, i dont have any complaints. mommie is reeeeel nice tome an keeps mi litterbox clean and brushes my hair and gives me tweats.she made me a pritty home wif a comfie bed. she's a wot nicer then theofer peeple i used to live with. dey werent vewwy nice to me. denmommie came along an tooked me home and loves on me. i loves mi mommie!

whi do you call your humins "slaves"?


----------



## Miss Fiona Whiskers (Apr 13, 2007)

*Georgie wrote: *


> whi do you call your humins "slaves"?


Don't you realize? The humans are here for one reasonand one reason only:to serve us. They are blessedto have us in their presence and return the favor by doing the thingsthat we probably could do ourselves, but it is so much nicer to havethem do.


----------



## ThePeanutsGang (Apr 14, 2007)

so i have a complaint, my mom ran out of treatstoday! the nerve! i thumped when she didn't give me any, i was tryingto tell her to go and get some right now. but she was to busy takingpictures of chloe. pffft


Snoopy


----------



## OneBadBunny!!! (Apr 15, 2007)

The other *sniff* day my slave *snif, snif*caught me stealing raisins on film *snif* She threatened to post thevideo *snif* and now I can't have raisins for three days... Humph, whodoes she think she is???


----------



## Loki (Apr 17, 2007)

Mom does not give me enough banana! I lovebanana and she knows it so she eats it and only gives me a little bittypiece! Lets not even get started with the amount of carrots she givesme. NOT ENOUGH! 



loki


----------



## Maureen Las (Apr 17, 2007)

Why is Mom always on the computer????? 

Babette, Beau, Rudy, Joey, Willow, Peewee


----------



## The Oblivion (Apr 21, 2007)

Miss.HALalways seems to get on my lastnerve because she won't stop cuddling me!I just wanted to explore foronce,so I "accideeentely" scratched her face.And you know what shedid?WellMiss HALgot so preppy to haul me offholding only my CHEST and put me back in the cage.THEN she didn't feedme when my bowl was empty.What, do you think I'm goingto getfat?DARN THOSE HUMANS!

One angry Obi.


----------



## Phinnsmommy (Apr 21, 2007)

Ma mom tinks it alright just to stick her hand right in MA cage like she ownns da place!!!

UNACEPTABLE!

I have to been nippin' that "hand" dat she sticks in dare.

That'll teach um huh!


----------



## Sugar N Spice (May 3, 2007)

My complaint today is that my litterbox wasdirty!!! Ugh, my mom had to leave it for a few hours to doschoolwork!!! That's just unacceptable!!! Thankfully she let me out torun around...ttyl. Daisy


----------



## Zoey (May 3, 2007)

:bangheadOh no, now my mom's done it! I can't believe her this time.:X

Last night she put our hay on the ground, can you believe it, THEGROUND?! She took the fun out of it, it's my favorite game to pull itout of the hay rack and make a mess but no... this time she didn't evenput it in. Can you believe the nerve of that lady?! :angryrant

_*Zoey*_


----------



## Miss.Babii (Jul 1, 2007)

So..My slave shall i call her braught a me a friend a few 'days' ago and she told me to be nice because i was 3 times bigger then her but that takes allthe fun out of everything. One morning she saw me mount on her and well i got put on a time out and a speach about im a girl shes a girl and that im about 4X her weight and all that stupid stuff. Now she took her away from me and my sutffed animal isent to fun


----------



## PythagoreanLEGO (Jul 4, 2007)

*MissBea wrote: *


> FINALLY...I get to kick the "BunFather" off here and have MY say.
> 
> I have a lot of gripes...but here is one.
> 
> ...



Have your owner get one of these [picture below], it works great and they're not that expensive. They just fill it up to the top and the food dispenses into the tray. Just eat to your heart's content. Get your owner to get a water-dispensing one too.


----------



## SDShorty (Jul 6, 2007)

Hi Everyone, Dori here, I'm a new gal around here. I am happy that my human took me away from the little metal box I used to live in, because now I have a really big box with bars on it. But I have a gripe already. She lets me out of my box everyday, and I get to jump around, BUT WHY won't she let me go in the big rooms? I can see them from behind the long row of bars she calls a 'barrier'. I see lights, and I see a box with people talking and and bright colors. I see ALL sorts of toys I can play with and things I can jump on, I don't understand why she wont let me in there :grumpy:. I did manage to foil her and escape a couple of times when she was caught off guard, and I got to see all the glory. There is all sorts of fun stuff to hide under, and stuff to jump over , I wanna play there all the time. but she just shooed me back behind the 'barrier', hmph :X. Today I was actually able to knock that barrier over! I thought, YES success! But she caught me before I could even go into the fun rooms . What is her problem, why can't I go in the fun rooms?


----------

